# Theraband Tubes



## drfrancov

I did a search on the forum regarding this question. I read lots of posts but I am kind of confused regarding colors on the tubes. I think it is pretty much clear that when it comes to bands people prefer gold, black or silver. But when it comes to tubes, what do you guys recommend? I shoot targets primarily. I am using thera band gold on my slingshots. But I want to try tubes. BTW, my kids use theraband red and I also would like them to try tubes. So what would be a good starting point for us?


----------



## Hrawk

This thread will give you the pull weights of the tubes.

http://slingshotforu...ongation-chart/

This chart is the same for tubes and flats. For example, a full width section of Thera Band black will have the same characteristics as Thera Tube Black.

I would always recommend starting off with yellow. It's stronger than most people realise. You do have Tan tubing which is quite small.

Have you considered going for the Dankung made tubes ? You can get 10m of the 1842 tube for under $10 delivered.

Here is a comparison of all the tubes:

See THIS thread for full resolution versions


----------



## Hrawk

I forgot you like to shoot plastic beads.

The Thera Tube Tan or the Dankung 2040 tube would be perfect for this.

You can also try the smaller Hygenic tube that Tex-Shooter sells.


----------



## drfrancov

Thanks Hrawk. We shoot plastic beads with the kids and indoor (basement has lots of pipes/glass, etc). I shoot steel balls 1/4 and 3/8 inch outside. I shoot targets. I am thinking yellow and red tubes to try. What do you say?


----------



## Hrawk

With the beads, you want a nice light tube. Chances are your pouch weighs more than your ammo. Thera Tube Tan is probably your best bet for this.

For shooting 1/4" steel, I prefer a single strand of 2040 tubing, for 3/8", a single strand of 1745.

When shooting light ammo, the weight of the pouch has an increased impact on performance. For example, if your pouch weighs 1 gram and your ammo weighs 1 gram, that's 50% of the bands energy being used to accelerate the pouch with the ammo.


----------



## M.J

Yellow and red are both overkill for 3/8". Go with the Dankung tube


----------



## Henry the Hermit

M_J said:


> Yellow and red are both overkill for 3/8". Go with the Dankung tube


Not only will 2040 work better, it is cheaper.


----------



## drfrancov

I guess, I will stick to Therabands for now.


----------



## rockslinger

Texs' light tubes are great, yellow thera tube is fine for marbles and rocks. red is way to strong. IMO


----------



## drfrancov

I was just thinking about this. I will buy a few feet of the yellow ones and give it a go. Thanks for your help!


----------

